# Which Grizzly mill should I buy



## Harleyscooter

I am new to maching and I want to get a mill, I will just be doing hobby work and I have no intention of converting to CNC. I was looking at the Grizzly G0704 then I saw the G0754 then I saw the G0755? I see the G0704 has a big fan club, but I want to get a mill that I won't want to upgrade in a year or so. For a little more money (really the same money if you add the power feed to the G0704) the G0754 is bigger with power feed but it has a round column, then a little more money the G0755 has power feed and the dovetail column. I just want to get the best machine I can in that price range. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Rbeckett

HS,
I recomend that you get the largest table and most options that you can afford.  The larger table and travel will increase you work envelope and make larger components for your projects.  Power feed is nice since it is steady and that really helps surface finish in the long run.  Tooling is the key.  You want to study the way that the tools are installed and get the most suitable for the work you are planning to do.  Some find a MT3 suitable, others prefer R8 and others something else.  Look at the prices of tooling and try to decide which tools you will use most and go with the adapter method that you prefer.  Also look carefully at the electrical requirements.  If you dont have 3 phase power available and buy a 3 phase machine,  then you will need a phase converter and those can be a bit pricey too.  Do you have a hobby use planned already?  Once you kind of decide what you want to do your options will become much more clear and one or possibly two machines will float to the top of the candidate pool pretty quickly.  Sorry I dont have a specific buy this one type of answer, because every body's needs are just a little bi different and can affect the decision in many different ways.  Were glad to have you as a member and hope that you find all the info you need to help you with your decision.  Dont be shy either, ask any question anytime and some one will be glad to help you out pretty quick..  

Bob


----------



## Ray C

Those machine have nearly a 100% difference in price range...  How about this, what kind of projects do you see yourself working on now and in the next 3 years?  Is it a daily, weekly or monthly hobby that comes & goes?  Think about materials...  mainly aluminum or mainly steel?  Finally think about about size...  Are the pieces typically in the range of ounces to say 10lbs or possibly pieces usually upward of 10 lbs and going into the 30lb range?

The 0755 will handle all the above (and is basically what I have but made by a different company) but, it's 2x the cost of the others... They're apples & oranges...






Harleyscooter said:


> I am new to maching and I want to get a mill, I will just be doing hobby work and I have no intention of converting to CNC. I was looking at the Grizzly G0704 then I saw the G0754 then I saw the G0755? I see the G0704 has a big fan club, but I want to get a mill that I won't want to upgrade in a year or so. For a little more money (really the same money if you add the power feed to the G0704) the G0754 is bigger with power feed but it has a round column, then a little more money the G0755 has power feed and the dovetail column. I just want to get the best machine I can in that price range. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## iron man

I had one of the round column models it was OK but I myself would stay away from one of those again but the rest look good get as much bang for your buck!! Ray


----------



## GaryK

iron man said:


> I had one of the round column models it was OK but I myself would stay away from one of those again but the rest look good get as much bang for your buck!! Ray



I second the not getting a round column mill. You lose your zero every time you move the head  up or down.
I currently have one, but next week I will be having a nice dovetailed column one delivered. THIS one to be precise.

Gary


----------



## iron man

GaryK said:


> I second the not getting a round column mill. You lose your zero every time you move the head up or down.
> I currently have one, but next week I will be having a nice dovetailed column one delivered. THIS one to be precise.
> 
> Gary



 That was also my experiance with the one I had if it would not be for that one annoying feature it was a pretty good machine otherwise. Nice new mill you have coming there I bet you will enjoy that one.. Ray


----------



## Harleyscooter

Thanks for all the good information, I will try to answer some of the questions, I will normally be working with steel that will be less than 10 pounds and it will be a hobby so the machine will sit alot of the time, but I would like to have a nice machine when I need it. The G0755 does push the budget but I can wait to get tooling and a vise if that means getting a better machine to start with.
Frank


----------



## GaryK

Harleyscooter said:


> Thanks for all the good information, I will try to answer some of the questions, I will normally be working with steel that will be less than 10 pounds and it will be a hobby so the machine will sit alot of the time, but I would like to have a nice machine when I need it. The G0755 does push the budget but I can wait to get tooling and a vise if that means getting a better machine to start with.
> Frank



Check out what I wrote about the G0755 HERE.

Gary


----------



## Splat

Go with the 704. The only thing I'll add is agreeing to NOT recommend a round column mill. Yeah, some guys say it's not a big deal but why have to worry about it if you have a choice what to buy? Lots of happy G0604 customers out there and lots of info on them on the Web.


----------



## Harleyscooter

Thanks, I called Grizzly and they told me that the first order of G0754 and G0755 mills will not be in until at least the end of May.  It looks like the G0704 may be my only option.


----------



## CluelessNewB

I have no working mill and no opinion but I thought the last picture Grizzly has for the G0755 is rather interesting, note it doesn't have a Grizzly name or model number on it:

Here is the Grizzly web page:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-Duty-Mill-Drill-with-Stand-and-Power-Feed/G0755

I copied the last picture just in case they change it:


----------



## mekanix48

Hi :hi:
Decide what you are going to make with it, what your budget is, what extra tooling you will need..& you will ! :thinking: & what space you have to put it in. Looking at the pic of the 0755 I see there's no DRO fitted, I have fitted my UK version of the G0704/BF20L with remote readouts (Iguage version) on the X & Y axis & I reckon it's one of the best $100 I have spent. If you have the funds , (& permission of the finanace director :whistle go for the biggest package you can get, we're generally limited on space over here in the UK, usually a garden shed or single car garage (some are lucky & have a double garage) that's why we tend to go for the smaller size.

Happy hunting
George


----------



## martik777

I went through this about a year ago and was all set for a G0704 but after hearing so many problems with that silly plastic gear, the motor and controller I decided against it. I found a used round column for 1/3 the price and could not be happier. The mill is dead quiet, very solid,  simple to repair, no complicated electronics.   The issue with losing your zero is highly overrated IMO. If you get a set of ER collets and chuck (ER25 in my case) you won't need a drill chuck or EM holders, which almost eliminates the need to raise/lower the head. Even if you do, it is really quite simple to get it back in position.

  Another big advantage is the ability to swing the head when you run out of travel on your table. Changing speeds can be annoying, but most of the time I use the same speed.  I made my own power feed, but find I get a decent enough finish without it, just saves hand cranking really - I would install some kind of DRO before worrying about power feed


----------



## Harleyscooter

I just wanted to post an update on this thread. I called Grizzly on 4-12 and they told me the G0755 should be in the first week of of May, so I placed my order for a G0602 and the new G0755 thinking I should get my machines by the end of May. I just checked my e-mails and they both shipped yesterday and will be delivered Monday. I am still working on the roller cabinet I am building for the G0602, I just finished the five drawers yesterday the cabinet needs painted and the top built but it is getting close to being done. I will take some pictures when I receive the machines and get them set up.


----------



## Tim

I bought the Grizzly G705 Mill/Drill and have been pleased.  More than enough power and have not had any issues with the round column.  In fact, I've read a number of posts about the Chinese made mills with the dovetail columns having to resquare the column after moving up or down. I can only repeat what I've read.  The other aspect is not to push any machine past its limits.  I had a friend come over who is a machinist by trade using nothing but Bridgeports for the last 30 years give my G705 a try.  He was impressed with it's capabilities but also stated, be aware of the machines limitations.  He said he's seen many of operators pushing the machines and breaking the heavy duty / production mills.  I'm mainly working with aluminum thus far and have not run any steel on the mill yet.  I'll see how it handles steel when the time comes.


----------



## jaycan

Harleyscooter

Hi
I see that you have had the 755 for about a year now. I am looking at the same one and was wondering what your experience has been with it. Would you by it again?

Do you know if it has the plastic gears or are they iron? This is my area of concern.
By the way, how was the sguareness of the tower on your unit?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## dave2176

jaycan said:


> Harleyscooter
> 
> Hi
> I see that you have had the 755 for about a year now. I am looking at the same one and was wondering what your experience has been with it. Would you by it again?
> 
> Do you know if it has the plastic gears or are they iron? This is my area of concern.
> By the way, how was the sguareness of the tower on your unit?
> 
> Thanks
> Jim



I've had mine since September and it is awesome. Would buy it again in a second. No plastic gears, quiet, easily trammed, accurate, smooth running. Love it! The only problem is I broke a roll pin in the drawbar that holds a nut on the top. No big deal I have spare roll pins.
Dave


----------



## Harleyscooter

dave2176 said:


> I've had mine since September and it is awesome. Would buy it again in a second. No plastic gears, quiet, easily trammed, accurate, smooth running. Love it! The only problem is I broke a roll pin in the drawbar that holds a nut on the top. No big deal I have spare roll pins.
> Dave


Jim I agree with Dave, I like the mill and I would buy it again. I really like the power lift on the head, I use it all the time.


----------



## coolidge

Dave/Harley how loud is it? I had a gear head years ago and it was quite LOUD at 2,000 just running not cutting. I have been looking at belt drive mills for this reason.


----------



## dave2176

coolidge said:


> Dave/Harley how loud is it? I had a gear head years ago and it was quite LOUD at 2,000 just running not cutting. I have been looking at belt drive mills for this reason.



I was really surprised at how quiet it is. We could stand next to it while it is cutting and have a conversation without raising our voices. Grizzly has an upgrade of this same mill but with variable speed. I would consider that.


----------



## turner505

I'm thinking of going with the Grizzly 0755 myself. With the power headstock, square column and power table feed it's seems to be the best by I've seen. Ray said that the PM45 was a real good machine but I can't read the price on the website. I'll be in the Grizzly at $2429. delivered. From what I hear it's a pretty good machine. 
All thoughts and opinions appreciated.
Houston


----------



## turner505

Just a note. Went online to order the 0755 and was informed they are on backorder.  I'll call the Springfield, MO store tomorrow and see i they can narrow that down.  Also checked the price against a similar PM mill. They're too high for me. 

Houston


----------



## jaycan

turner505 said:


> Just a note. Went online to order the 0755 and was informed they are on backorder.  I'll call the Springfield, MO store tomorrow and see i they can narrow that down.  Also checked the price against a similar PM mill. They're too high for me.
> 
> Houston



Hi
I decided to get the G0755 and was informed by Grizzly they are backordered with delivery at Grizzly of week of April 26th, 2014.:thinking:
Guess i will just have to wait. Also ordered a DRO (Grizzly model with glass scales)

Jim


----------



## AlanR

coolidge said:


> Dave/Harley how loud is it? I had a gear head years ago and it was quite LOUD at 2,000 just running not cutting. I have been looking at belt drive mills for this reason.


No kidding. I'm pretty happy with my RF31 which came with a three phase, two speed  motor. Without the VFD it will do 3,000 RPM, with the VFD I can crank it to 5K rpm or more if I want. Smaller end mills are no longer an issue and noise never was, I routinely run the spindle at 2 to 3K.

For me the round column is a trade off I don't mind.


----------



## Metalbender

Another nay for the round column.  Been there done that.  Had a Grizz 6019, found it a little small but loved the variable speed and power tapping feature. Stepped up to a 0720 with a power feed for the table.  I see that they offer that option now. I used a feed unit for a 6019 on mine. Had to go to Montana to pick it up.  For my projects it sure does the trick.


----------

